# 4x100 fit 5x100



## h00pslayer90 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Everyone!
So I bought rims and tires for my old mk3 Jetta(4x100) and now my daily driver is a mk4 GTI(5x100). My questions is do they make a adapter to fit a 4x100 to a 5x100 car? yes I have seached for this and I have found some things but it doesn't all make sense so I just need some help. Thank You Everyone in Advanced.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 4x100 fit 5x100 (h00pslayer90)*

yep.
http://www.urotuning.com/shop/....html


----------



## h00pslayer90 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 4x100 fit 5x100 (audi666)*

I just checked that out all excited but I dont think that is right that was to put mk4(5x100) wheels on a mk3(4x100). I checked the site for what I needed but I couldnt find it any other ideas? Thank you though


----------

